# Building my 2nd Whizzer



## skeezer (Jan 7, 2022)

I luckily came across a Schwinn DX frame made May 5, 1950.  It appears to be unused and never assembled. These would have been used for the 1951 Whizzer Specials. I have included 3 pics. The bare frame and in the middle of mock-up. Previously I built a Pacemaker on a 1952 NOS frame. Not all the parts used in the mock-up will be used on the final product.

Skeezer


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 7, 2022)

_HOLA @skeezer!!! have a nice bike day today!!! congrats on your new winter project! you have a good starting frame and very nice whizzer pacemaker, to inspire you to continue to finish line!!! GLW your whizzer!!_


----------

